# clomid without prescription



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Im 39 and have been ttc for 2 years . one mc. now im on clomid that I bought from mexico on internet. The national health is taking so long, and cant afford to go private, I have a fibroid and am  a little concerend about that, but feel time is running out. I know I havent oluated last month as been having day 14,21,28,35 tests done at doctors. Is ther anyone who has done this?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I haven't ever taken Clomid without it being prescribed to me as I would be worried about the tablets not being what I thought they were....... but I have upped my dosage- I didn't ovulate on 50mgs last time i took it before I had IVF etc and now im back on it the cons wanted  me on 50 mgs but I take 100mgs. 

What days are you taking and dosage?xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear of your miscarriage 

Obviously I'm not medically qualified but I would seriously urge you not to continue taking unprescribed clomid.

Firstly, many of these online "pharmacies" are not registered and there is no way of knowing that what you are taking is actually clomid.

Secondly, if it is clomid, it is a very potent fertility drug and definitely should not be taken without the knowledge of your GP/consultant. You have no idea what dose you should be taking or what cycle days to take it on, you have no idea whether you should be taking it in the first place, there's no way of knowing what your response will be and in turn this could lead to OHSS (ovarian hyperstimulation syndome) which is something you do not want to get !

Please please do not take clomid without proper guidance and monitoring as it may do you more harm than good. Personally I think it is very unwise and irresponsible to be self medicating something as potent a fertility drug as clomid (if it is actually genuine clomid and not "fake").

http://www.drugstory.org/feature/mailorderdanger.asp

"Clomid: Because fertility treatments are pricey and generally not covered by insurance, women go to great lengths to get drugs without paying to see a doctor, says Pamela Madsen, executive director of the American Infertility Association in New York City. The price was right on this batch of Clomid, a synthetic hormone that stimulates ovulation and is one of the cheaper fertility drugs. But "access to infertility medications without physician supervision is a really bad idea," says Madsen. Taking Clomid unmonitored may decrease the odds of getting pregnant while increasing the chance of risky multiple births and even cancer if the drug is overused, she adds. "The risk is very real."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovarian_hyperstimulation_syndrome

I appreciate that waiting lists etc are long but I would get your GP to refer you to a fertility consultant for expert advise.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

I can understand how you feel that time is running out   but I really really would strongly reccommend that you don't self medicate Clomid or any other fertility medications. Esp as you say you have a fibroid, as it could effect it.

What tests have you been having at Dr's (I presume just boods)  Some dr's are happy to prescribe clomid but others won't, have you tried to ask. 
When I was waiting for my referal to the specailist my Dr did bloods on day 21 and 28 or 31 as I have long/erratic cycles, to see if I was ovulating. As I have PCOS (which was diag by bloods from the Dr) the Dr put me on metformin to see if it would help. 

The Dr should have ref you to specialist after 12 mths of TTC, how long have they said the waiting list for your specialist


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

taken from day 4 - 9, 50mg a day for five days. finished yesterday. now waiting!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

snowangel said:


> taken from day 4 - 9, 50mg a day for five days. finished yesterday. now waiting!


Sorry for saying this and I certainly don't mean to offend but I seriously think you are taking unnecessary risks by self medicating  ...please do discuss with your GP....as Shellebell says, you may find your GP willing to prescribe for you...much safer 

You mention you've had previous tests at your GPs....you should have some form of monitoring whilst on clomid, in the form of blood tests and/or follicle tracking scans.....or at least make your GP aware of what you are doing in terms of self administering a fertility drug (if in fact it is actually that and not something else packaged as clomid....especially from Mexico!!!)

Apologies for saying this but I personally think you're a little naive to be taking it unprescribed (my own opinion!) and as a member of this website for some time, I wouldn't want others to read this thread and think it was ok to do what you're doing...I don't think any of us on here would/should condone self prescribing fertility drugs. 

Please take care
Natasha x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I do agree that you shouldnt really be taking clomid and its a worry that the tablets arent  really what you think they are  but you are going to do what you feel is right.  I would just make sure that you are aware of all the risks, make sure that you look out for side effects, as some can be dangerous and also go to your GP and see if he will help you.  

I don't have any tests or scans while on clomid, only had a CD 21 bloods on my first cycle so I wouldn't worry about not being monitored as often your not!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bendybird said:


> I do agree that you shouldnt really be taking clomid and its a worry that the tablets arent really what you think they are but you are going to do what you feel is right. I would just make sure that you are aware of all the risks, make sure that you look out for side effects, as some can be dangerous and also go to your GP and see if he will help you.
> 
> *I don't have any tests or scans while on clomid, only had a CD 21 bloods on my first cycle so I wouldn't worry about not being monitored as often your not! *


You're right, there are plenty of women who don't have monitoring but you did have an initial blood test which gave your consultant/GP an idea of how you responded....and you'd been on prescribed clomid before.... above all, your consultant/GP knows you are on clomid.

I don't profess to know everything but I do know that none of us should encourage someone to take strong fertility drugs off their own backs.

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

bendybird said:


> I do agree that you shouldnt really be taking clomid and its a worry that the tablets arent really what you think they are but you are going to do what you feel is right. I would just make sure that you are aware of all the risks, make sure that you look out for side effects, as some can be dangerous and also go to your GP and see if he will help you.
> 
> I don't have any tests or scans while on clomid, only had a CD 21 bloods on my first cycle so I wouldn't worry about not being monitored as often your not!


thank you so much, i have been quite upset as one person has answered and thinks i may be encoraging others to do the same , im not. this was a dificult decision and i have spoken to my pharmacist and he was ok with it, i have also spent months researching it on internet. i came onto this forum hoping to be able to discuss the whole thing- rather than sitting worrying about what i am doing. i know thre are risks xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm sorry if I've upset you, that wasn't my intention at all   I'm just very concerned that you're self medicating something like clomid that you've purchased off the internet 

Ultimately it's your choice but personally I think it's very risky.

I wish you luck
Natasha


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Snowangel

I am sorry you have felt upset by some of the replies you have received  I understand that you haven't taken the decision to self-medicate lightly.  However, Fertility Friends has a policy of actively discouraging members to self-medicate because of all the risks previously eluded to by Minxy and Shelley.  As a Moderator Shelley is obliged to point out the risks of self-medication and similarly Minxy has been around and about on FF for many many years and is a former Moderator herself and fully aware of the risks.  Whilst they may have shared a view which doesn't provide positive affirmation of your actions they are also acting in your best interests by asking you to examine the risks and within the guidelines issued by FF management.  Of course the final decision about whether to continue with self-medication lies with you.

 with your Infertility Journey.

Amanda xx
Team Leader - Boards


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Maybe I miss read but I certainly haven't seen any encouragement to take Clomid without a prescription!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bendy 

I didn't suggest there had been any encouragement I was pointing out that as snowangel has said she is self-medicating FF staff are obliged to try to discourage this and point out the risks.

Axxxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Firstly i would like to apologise for all the trouble i am causing your website with this issue, im truely not encouraging others to do this. I am worried about what will happen to me , have i been stupid , will i get ill, what will my doctor say etc etc. But it seems to me that this website is nt the right place for me to look for help and advise  with what i have decided to do. if you would prefer me not to disscuss this topic  please say and i can stop  xxx  once again im sorry


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi snowangel....

I know how frustrated you are    I was messed about for years by the nhs    
   FF is a really friendly supportive place to be and if it wasnt for the honest support from members and, staff who run this place it would not be the popular place it is.
Please dont take offence, Minxy is a very knowledgeable, helpful and honest FF.  She is always around giving reliable advice, which only ever comes with best interests at heart.  

T xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

snowangel hun, you haven't caused any trouble 

We are just very concerned that you have taken matters into your own hands by taking clomid you've bought off the internet, without having the appropriate tests done or the expert advise of a fertility specialist.  I completely understand that you're not actively encouraging others to follow the same path but also need to be aware that others may read this thread and think it's ok. 

You are obviously desparate for a baby, I think I can speak on behalf of every member on this website when I say we can all completely empathise with you....that's why we come here for support and non-professional advise....so in that respect you have certainly come to the right place.  

I'm just worried that you're not having the correct monitoring or receiving the right advise when it comes to taking a potentially strong fertility drug.

Have you had any proper investigations done eg hormone blood tests, HSG or similar to check your tubes aren't blocked/damaged, sperm test for your partner etc etc ?  You mention you've experienced a miscarriage, which I'm really sorry to read, and again I can empathise as I've had several myself....was it an early miscarriage or later and were you given any explanation as to what may have caused it ?

Personally, and this is just my own opinion and you can take or leave the advise, but I would go and see your GP, explain the situation and push for a referal to a fertility specialist.  In the mean time, if you have an understanding GP (and if not, maybe try and see another), then they may be willing to do all the standard hormone blood tests, get your partners sperm checked and some GPs will prescribe you clomid....if not, then you've got the ball rolling to see a fertility specialist who will be able to offer you the correct advise and options open to you.

At 39 it's not the end of the line for you and the fact you have conceived can in some ways been seen as a positive......just don't take matters into your own hands as the use of fertility drugs shouldn't be taken lightly 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey snowangel.......

think we posted at the same time!!
You are not causing trouble!! 
Some of us have seen others reacting badly to clomid and seen the negative effects of it, this is what others are trying to make you aware of .  
I dont see why you cant stay and get the support you need, this is a reallly good place to be , you've just had a rocky start!!

If you prefer you can always pm me  

Txx


----------

